

Ask HN: Please could someone review my CV? - jwdunne

I was just wondering if someone with experience as in a senior position could review my CV (resume) privately and offer feedback on where I can improve? Especially looking for skills that I could be missing which are important.
======
davismwfl
I'd be happy to give you feedback. I own a consulting firm and have seen my
fair share of CV's/resumes and can at least give you my opinion. My email is
in my profile, just send it to me and I'll respond privately.

------
mataniko
You'll probably get some more responses if you post an anonymized version of
your CV? Also some background on what kinds of jobs you're targeting and
where.

------
sjs382
I'd be happy to give you feedback. Email in profile.

------
hesomp
send it my way, I have reviewed hundreds this past year. email in profile.

